# Omen Specs



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I finally went ot the shop today and got my omen set-up. The specs through the Chrono were 65 lbs, 375 grain arrow, 28" DL going 326fps. Definitely promising for 3D hopefully i can get to 345fps for 3D with a 313 grain arrow at 62lbs. I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW, that's _Fast_


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Unless your shooting unsactioned shoots there is a limit to the speed.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I only shoot the 3D organization around here and IBO and there is no speed limit for either.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought IBO was 320 limit


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I thought IBO was 320 limit


No there is no speed limit in IBO and there are a lot of people shooting faster than 320fps in IBO.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I would check it just to be safe


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

In the case where an archer’s equipment, when shot at five (5) grains per pound, does not generate 280 fps, that archer may shoot arrows weighing less than five (5) grains per pound. However, equipment qualifying under this paragraph (III.A.2) shall not exceed an arrow speed of 280 fps. A variance of three percent (3%) will be allowed for chronograph variation.

Straight from the IBO rules


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> In the case where an archer’s equipment, when shot at five (5) grains per pound, does not generate 280 fps, that archer may shoot arrows weighing less than five (5) grains per pound. However, equipment qualifying under this paragraph (III.A.2) shall not exceed an arrow speed of 280 fps. A variance of three percent (3%) will be allowed for chronograph variation.
> 
> Straight from the IBO rules


I heard they just recently changed it to 300 seeing the boom in speed bow sales.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I could see it happening because they are just going to be faster and faster in years to come. Who knows maybe they will say nothing over 400 fps someday...taht would be scary


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> I could see it happening because they are just going to be faster and faster in years to come. Who knows maybe they will say nothing over 400 fps someday...taht would be scary


I've seen somewhere that HCA has recorded speeds over 400 fps, but its not IBO qualifications. its with longer draw, a lot more poundage, etc.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> In the case where an archer’s equipment, when shot at five (5) grains per pound, does not generate 280 fps, that archer may shoot arrows weighing less than five (5) grains per pound. However, equipment qualifying under this paragraph (III.A.2) shall not exceed an arrow speed of 280 fps. A variance of three percent (3%) will be allowed for chronograph variation.
> 
> Straight from the IBO rules


Hmmm, that rule seems to make sense but when I went to the IBO worlds in Ellicotville, there were people shooting Monsters, X-force, one kid in my group was shooting an 82nd airborne and he was shooting over 300fps . :dontknow:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The speed limit is 280 fps if you are shooting under 5gpp. If you are over 5 grains per pound there is no limit. That is what the rule means.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

it is so annoying how rules for hunting and competitions out of books are so easy to infer one way or another.


----------

